# IDC model 364-1 what cc is it



## John O`Neal (Oct 19, 2007)

I was recently given a IDC 364-1 weed eater . The engine itself appears to be very similar to my Ryobi 720R just wrapped a little differently. It has compression , spark , and no cylinder scoring. It appears to have been taken care of. I'm going to make an attempt to resurrect it. Can anyone tell me the cc of this engine, when they were made, are they Ryobi knockoffs? Does IDC still exist?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I can't remember for sure but I believe IDC (Inertia Dynamics Corp.) was the successor of Ryan (Piston Power Products), and eventually purchased by Ryobi. So technically Ryobi would be the knock off. Of course now Ryobi is just a brand name as they no longer manufacture the outdoor power equipment. 

I think they were 32cc engines but not absolutely sure.


----------



## John O`Neal (Oct 19, 2007)

30YearTech ; Thanks for the information, I was hoping it was at least that size. Just to give you a update up on my attempt to get it running again. I replaced the fuel lines, put in a new plug, pulled the pump plate and diaphragm cover. Everything looked great inside just a little oily residue. The diaphragm itself was still pliant. I washed out the residue using starter fluid and put it back together. Pumped the primer bulb 5 times, gave it a shot of starter fluid down the carb throat, said a short 2cycle prayer, and ripped the cord. Low and behold it started on the first pull. It ran a few seconds and died but started right back up and continued to run. I reset the mixture adjustments as per Hankster`s recommendations in previous threads and this ancient little engine literaly purrs. It cold starts easily, and will hot restart on the first pull. It is truly a 2cycle anomaly. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

30year is correct. They are 32 or 31cc.


----------



## John O`Neal (Oct 19, 2007)

*IDC 364-1 cc*

Went to AES lawnmower supply in Olathe Ks. they still sell parts for IDC trimmers . They had an old book on this model the (364-1) turns out to be 28cc.


----------

